# Rostock???



## Günni-Poo (28. März 2005)

Hallo Hanseaten,
spiele mit dem Gedanken am kommenden Wochenende
auf dem Dirt Contest in  Rostock aufzuschlagen.
Nur leider fehlen mir hierzu genauere Infos wo 
das Ganze über die Bühne geht.
Werde auf jeden Fall mit Bike und Bahn anreisen.
Wäre über genauere Infos in Bezug auf den genauen 
Standort dankbar.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
und allen noch Frohe Eastern.


----------



## Lupi (28. März 2005)

Moin Günni ,

alter Dirter.


Messehalle in Rostock.







ansonsten diesen Thread verfolgen.

Die Slickjumpers kenn sich da auch aus.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (28. März 2005)

Na Klasse Lupi,
nur etwas am Sinn der Frage vorbei. 
Den Tread kenn ich selbst.
Aber ich denke mal das du mir nach 
deinem kleinen Ausritt sicherlich 
sagen kannst, wo sich in Rostock die 
Messehallen genau befinden, oder?
Zumindest versuchst du ja hier den 
Eindruck zu erwecken.


----------



## Lupi (29. März 2005)

aber sicher doch.

Die Messehallen befinden sich in der Strasse " zur Hansemesse " auf dem Geläde der internationalen Gartenbaumesse (IGA) von 2003.

Dann würde ich Dir vorschlagen bis Rostock / Warnemünde zu fahren.Von dort sind es ca. 4,8 km bis zur Messe.

Von Rostock Hbf sind es ca. 9,6 km.

Ich hoffe wir bekommen dann aber auch einen netten Bericht mit Bildern.


----------



## Günni-Poo (31. März 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe wir bekommen dann aber auch einen netten Bericht mit Bildern.


Ups,
na ob´s dazu kommt? Ich denke mal nicht.
Das Ganze ist eher als Familienausflug
mit aktivem Motivations-Workshop für
den Lütten geplant. Mit anderen Worten
der Zwerg soll mal "Sehen und Staunen"
um seine Lust am Biken zu fördern.
Halt all das wozu ein "Normaler Ride"
mit dem üblichen Tempo für Kids 
nicht geeignet ist.  

Aber ein Bilder werden wohl drin sein.


----------



## dhbrigade (2. April 2005)

Moin,

bin gerade wieder zurück von der Messe. Heute war der "Freeride" Contest. Die Fahrer mussten einzeln drei Sprünge hintereinander machen. Insgesamt sehr entspanntes Event. Viele gute Fahrer- Jan Stötzer, Axel Lehmkuhl, Joscha Forstreuter, Ralf Schupp und so weiter. Es gab ne ganze Menge Backflips zu sehen. Habe etwa 200 Bilder mitgebracht. Denke mal dass ich die bis morgen online stellen kann. www.dhracer.de.

MfG Christian.


----------



## Günni-Poo (3. April 2005)

Moin Moin,
auch wird sind inzwischen wieder in der Heimat aufgeschlagen.
Es waren ein super Wochenende das wir zusammen in Rostock 
und Warnemünde verbracht haben. Der Dirt Contest war, wie
bereits  von meinem Vorgänger erwähnt sehr spannend und 
absolut sehenswert. Und genau hier muß ich auch als erstes 
ein großes "Dankeschön" an das Team der Fa. Rad-Art bzw.
Bike-Art aus dem Warnow-Park Rostock aussprechen. 
Nach einer mehr als nur lustigen Runde Probesitzen mit 
unserem Zwerg im Ausstellungsbereich des Shops auf den 
verschiedensten " Mega Coolen Bikes" gab´s noch einen 
ebenso kernigen Klönschnack mit den Jungs vom 
Team. 
Und nachdem wir den Jungs erstmal klargemacht hatten,
das wir diesen Weekend-Trip unternommen haben um den 
"Kurzen" heiß auf´s Biken zu machen hatten wir innerhalb 
weniger Augenblicke eine Runde "Ehrenkarten" in Händen.
Hier noch einmal ein riesengroßes     !!!
Der Kleene "Patti-Man" kam aus dem Staunen kaum heraus.
Kaum ein "Ah" und "Oh" dem nicht sogleich ein völlig erstauntes 
und faszienertes "Boah" folgte. Und schon kurz nachdem wir den 
Contest verlassen hatten, um noch einen Abstecher mit den
Bikes nach Warnemünde zu machen, mußten erstmal einige der 
gesehnen Tricks in die Tat umgestetzt werden.
Waren zuvor immer Engelszungen und Bestechungs-Naschereien
nötig um den Lütten auf´s Bike zu kriegen, so sind diese jetzt
nötig um Ihn vom Bike runter zu bekommen. Patti sitzt seitdem 
vor seiner Prospekt-Beute und ist dabei sein neues Bike zu
stylen und zu endwerfen. Oh man, das könnte ein teures aber
auch lohnenswertes Projekt werden.
Aber da schauen wir halt mal...


----------

